# How to tell the difference between male and female CRS?



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh man where is that awsome drawing at when you need it lol. But basically (and im still trying to learn this) females have a curved underside. Whereas male have concaved undersides.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Crystals are harder to tell but not impossible. With all my neo's I can tell by color, size and saddle, but with the crystals its harder. 

As for how long it take, it could take a few weeks, they could do it right away, they might wait months. All depends on how much they like your water, etc.


----------



## aquaquang (Jun 17, 2008)

GDP said:


> Oh man where is that awsome drawing at when you need it lol. But basically (and im still trying to learn this) females have a curved underside. Whereas male have concaved undersides.


This is what I'm trying to notice but it's not that obvious

Any others tips?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Wait until they're sexually mature, much easier then. Yours are probably too small to sex.


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

Once they are large enough to breed the females are slightly broader and larger. At least to my eyes.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

females = big and males = smaller. Adults are obvious.


----------



## aquaquang (Jun 17, 2008)

Abrium said:


> females = big and males = smaller. Adults are obvious.



Well I think they are now all adults and keeping changing their shell again. But I still not make the difference. They are that hard.

Malbe I need to add more like 3 or 6 others cause 5 is not enough.
I forgot to mention the temperature of my tank is 73F (23C)


----------

